# Advantage of this forum to "the other forum"?



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

- 1st post

I came to this forum due to CM7 for my bolt being updated here and not "the other forum". I'm just curious why people are leaving the so called "hub" of phone hacking sites and coming here?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

For me, there have been many reasons. Largely because RW seems to support many more devices and seems to be more up-to-date and on top of things. But there is a small part of me that really dislikes the new layout of that-Forum-which-must-not-be-named, and that's just another contributing factor. But having the updates from devs more quickly is certainly a big plus 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

xnatex21 said:


> - 1st post
> 
> I came to this forum due to CM7 for my bolt being updated here and not "the other forum". I'm just curious why people are leaving the so called "hub" of phone hacking sites and coming here?


Devs set up shop, users follow. Simple as that.


----------



## xxDriveNxx (Jun 12, 2011)

xnatex21 said:


> - 1st post
> 
> I came to this forum due to CM7 for my bolt being updated here and not "the other forum". I'm just curious why people are leaving the so called "hub" of phone hacking sites and coming here?


The community is far better managed, leading to (from what I've noticed) much friendlier and intelligent users, and also happier developers.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

xxDriveNxx said:


> The community is far better managed, leading to (from what I've noticed) much friendlier and intelligent users, and also happier developers.


I could not have said it any better.

I just feels like a breath of fresh air.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

xxDriveNxx said:


> The community is far better managed, leading to (from what I've noticed) much friendlier and intelligent users, and also happier developers.


Amen to that!!


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

HalosGhost and lambda, thank you. Content is king I guess. I like this more traditional forum setup as well.



xxDriveNxx said:


> The community is far better managed, leading to (from what I've noticed) much friendlier and intelligent users, and also happier developers.


Interesting. The interwebz, friendly and intelligent? I hope you're right.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

While we appreciate the flattering, we don't consider ourselves better, but a higher quality of support for developers, themers and users. We promote being open, in other words, enjoy your stay as long as you like. Another perk is, this site is used to give phones, accessories and tools back to the people that make this site what it is.

Moving to off topic


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

i think its silly to censor forum names. Yes we are a different type of community from XDA and I am proud to be a part of it.

nothing wrong with linking to a good site either. I will personally make sure another's forum name or site is never censored from mentions.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Its nice to have a forum just for android without wading through other os's.. plus everyone seems nice and helpful


----------



## Maverick (Jun 27, 2011)

At first I was a bit annoyed, thinking 'wtf is RootzWiki and why are all the developers moving there all of a sudden?' So I came here, signed up, and poked around. It's clean, it's functional, and easy to navigate. Have you tried to navigate XDA's list of phones? It's impossible.

In my experience, XDA has become... less than accommodating... to its users. I tried posting feedback on a ROM in the development section, but was told my post count was too low and I was "probably asking a question that's been answered before, please use the search function or post your questions in the General section." Gee, XDA, I'm sorry I'm not a post whore, and actually prefer to read and search before posting, but thanks for making assumptions about me anyway. Once I saw that message, and the fact that some people with lesser post counts than mine were able to freely post in the development section, I came to the realization that XDA was more of a clique than a community. Add the unnecessary post deletions, censorship, and general dickishness of the mods, and it's not a place I'd like to stick around.

TL;DR: This is a much friendlier environment for both developers and users.

EDIT: I didn't realize this was my first post here... lol.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Maverick said:


> At first I was a bit annoyed, thinking 'wtf is RootzWiki and why are all the developers moving there all of a sudden?' So I came here, signed up, and poked around. It's clean, it's functional, and easy to navigate. Have you tried to navigate XDA's list of phones? It's impossible.
> 
> In my experience, XDA has become... less than accommodating... to its users. I tried posting feedback on a ROM in the development section, but was told my post count was too low and I was "probably asking a question that's been answered before, please use the search function or post your questions in the General section." Gee, XDA, I'm sorry I'm not a post whore, and actually prefer to read and search before posting, but thanks for making assumptions about me anyway. Once I saw that message, and the fact that some people with lesser post counts than mine were able to freely post in the development section, I came to the realization that XDA was more of a clique than a community. Add the unnecessary post deletions, censorship, and general dickishness of the mods, and it's not a place I'd like to stick around.
> 
> ...


first post and it didnt get rejected :-D lol

I like what i see here. thx guys


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Maverick said:


> At first I was a bit annoyed, thinking 'wtf is RootzWiki and why are all the developers moving there all of a sudden?' So I came here, signed up, and poked around. It's clean, it's functional, and easy to navigate. Have you tried to navigate XDA's list of phones? It's impossible.
> 
> In my experience, XDA has become... less than accommodating... to its users. I tried posting feedback on a ROM in the development section, but was told my post count was too low and I was "probably asking a question that's been answered before, please use the search function or post your questions in the General section." Gee, XDA, I'm sorry I'm not a post whore, and actually prefer to read and search before posting, but thanks for making assumptions about me anyway. Once I saw that message, and the fact that some people with lesser post counts than mine were able to freely post in the development section, I came to the realization that XDA was more of a clique than a community. Add the unnecessary post deletions, censorship, and general dickishness of the mods, and it's not a place I'd like to stick around.
> 
> ...


That was my experience as well. Been running android roms since 2009 and wanted to ask a pertinent question in a dev thread and was informed that I was probably a noob and should rtfm. Oh well.

Sent from my NookColor


----------



## mrchu001 (Jul 23, 2011)

i've been with xda for about 2 years now and i've had multiple devices supported by them. in literally every device forum (hero, evo, g2) there has been a dev leave because of drama. also, some of the xda rules don't make sense to me. (you can't have a signature with jesus on it but you can have a kernel called "rapist") i really like it here at rootzwiki. it literally is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"lambda said:


> Devs set up shop, users follow. Simple as that.


+ 1

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that the intent behind creating this website was felt right from the start and that makes all the difference it seems in the users of it and their attitudes. Proud to be a part of it


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

While I don't always agree with xda, we'll see how well this site is doing in 2 years. Let's remember that xda is still one of, if not the largest forum on the internet and with that comes a lot of problems. Good luck to the site, but unless Droidtheory comes over here, xda will still be my main home.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

xda is still strong in other areas, but as far as development on the Bolt, it's dead imo.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think one forum is necessarily better than the other. Both Rootzwiki and XDA have their strengths. I love what the devs are churning out over here, and the community is truly awesome. I also visit XDA on a regular basis and love what their devs bring to the table.

The primary difference between the two for me is that I post regularly here. I don't have a single post on my account with XDA, and I don't intend on having one. I lurk and take what I need. Here, I contribute while also taking what I need.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

"xxDriveNxx said:


> The community is far better managed, leading to (from what I've noticed) much friendlier and intelligent users, and also happier developers.


My thoughts exactly..

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

*Not going to lie.. "the other forum" really isn't vague enough. everyone here still knows what your talking about. please stop with the ranting about other sites, and bashing them here at RootzWiki. You are here now, not at "the other forum" so lets drop it at that... *


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

What is RootzWiki?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> What is RootzWiki?


rofl .. not gonna lie, i had to reread my post cuz i thought i missed something... stupid trolls >...>


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the fact that developers seem to be happier here is HUGE. It gives them the opportunity to continue enjoying what they are doing and it gives the users more chances at getting quality stuff.

Also the users here are helpful and not snide. I'm sure the snide people will eventually migrate in but I'm sure that will be snuffed out rather quickly.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I think the fact that developers seem to be happier here is HUGE. It gives them the opportunity to continue enjoying what they are doing and it gives the users more chances at getting quality stuff.
> 
> Also the users here are helpful and not snide. I'm sure the snide people will eventually migrate in but I'm sure that will be snuffed out rather quickly.


100% agreed. As usual 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

I come from the eris forums on xda. all the people and devs there are extremely nice. When I bought three bolt I assumed the same for the bolt forums. Nope, don't like most of those people's attitudes there so I came here and I like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

waywardshinobi said:


> I come from the eris forums on xda. all the people and devs there are extremely nice. When I bought three bolt I assumed the same for the bolt forums. Nope, don't like most of those people's attitudes there so I came here and I like it.


Yeah, it's hit or miss really. I don't post on XDA or anything, but I've found that there's a wealth of information over there. Between XDA and here, I can find everything I need. XDA is a good site and has the potential to be a great site, but they just need to get rid of the negativity.

Personally, I believe a good "cleansing" and a zero tolerance policy would do them some good.  Multiple Android forums are never a bad thing, and I'd like to see them get their act together.


----------



## killall (Aug 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> .......I'm sure the snide people will eventually migrate in but I'm sure that will be snuffed out rather quickly.


+1, however I hope you are right. When this forum has nearly 4 million members as XDA claims to have, I think the Mods will have a huge job on their hands trying to keep things in order, as it seems to be over at XDA at the moment.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree. But thats where us users come in at and help the mods out. This forum will only be as good as its users. If we let people talk to others rudely and such then it will continue. The best thing will be to nip it in the butt when it starts happening. I like RootzWiki aand have every intention of staying with tthis site and hopefully watching it grow to be one of the top dev sites. I like others. Have spent a good aammount of time on xda and due to the atmosphere I no longer post over there. I am very pleased with RootzWiki and don't plan on leaving.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

It's all relevant to the size of the community. There's no doubt in my mind if rootzwiki gets as big as xda, they will have a similar problem. It's how they choose to handle it that will define the site.

I like xda. I choose to ignore ignorant people, as I wish more people over there would do. I still post there, and will continue to. I also like this forum, and will be following things here as well.

To each his own.


----------



## Spence391 (Jul 4, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> I like xda. I choose to ignore ignorant people, as I wish more people over there would do. I still post there, and will continue to. I also like this forum, and will be following things here as well.
> 
> To each his own.


It just gets frustration when the users attack one another and then the mods attack users... If everyone followed your advice and ignored the ignorant, things wouldn't get out of control. Unfortunately there is always one who needs to add something and it gets out of control.

So far on Rootzwiki, all that has stayed out. That comes with the professionals leaving and starting new.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen countless sites grow large and become out of control. I give everyone my word so long as I'm on the staff here that will not happen at RootzWiki


----------



## websterzx10r1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am a member of a lot of EVO 3D forums. XDA has taught me a great deal of information about my phone. Am still learning. This site has given me good insight as well. I am back and forth all day absorbing various information. But as of now i am looking 4 ways to make my phone better i have a decent Rom Helicopter showdown1.0. I am gonna try a few be4 i settle down on one rom. Seriously looking forward 2 something from CyanogenMod. I am after good battery life.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

websterzx10r1 said:


> I am a member of a lot of EVO 3D forums. XDA has taught me a great deal of information about my phone. Am still learning. This site has given me good insight as well. I am back and forth all day absorbing various information. But as of now i am looking 4 ways to make my phone better i have a decent Rom Helicopter showdown1.0. I am gonna try a few be4 i settle down on one rom. Seriously looking forward 2 something from CyanogenMod. I am after good battery life.


Yeah, XDA really isn't that bad. XDA definitely has its tools, but that comes with the size of it. Honestly, it really isn't that difficult to ignore. I prefer to post here at Rootzwiki more than XDA, but I do use XDA quite often for themed apps, information, and such. I don't think one forum is better than the other. Rootzwiki is definitely moderated better though.


----------



## websterzx10r1 (Jul 30, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Yeah, XDA really isn't that bad. XDA definitely has its tools, but that comes with the size of it. Honestly, it really isn't that difficult to ignore. I prefer to post here at Rootzwiki more than XDA, but I do use XDA quite often for themed apps, information, and such. I don't think one forum is better than the other. Rootzwiki is definitely moderated better though.


 yes your 100% right. I like both sights the more members the quicker a response u will get and thats more knowledge. I visit here alot 2. No sight is greater than the other. What matters 2 me is the information but ur right oh by the way thanks for allowing me to be a member of the Rootz family.


----------

